# Motorola Droid Getting Multitouch At Last



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Finally it seems Motorola have coped onto their senses and now it looks like Multitouch is finally coming to the Motorola Droid!
Thank God!
http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2010/02/08/motorola-droid-to-get-multi-touch-android-2-1/

This comes only a couple of days after Google announced the Nexus One is getting Multi touch as well
http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2010/02/08/motorola-droid-to-get-multi-touch-android-2-1/

My only question is why didn't they do this sooner?


----------

